# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > المنتدى الهندسي العام > منتدى الهندسة الكهربائية >  كيف تصبح مهندس ناجح

## anas_shbeeb

*كيف تصبح مهندساً ناجحاً*


نعاني كثيرا في بداية عملنا كمهندسين وذلك لقلة تقدير الفنيين لنا ولقلة احتفاء المهندسين القدامى بنا , والسؤال الذي يدور بذهننا دائما :

لماذا يعتبرنا الناس - قبل أن يجربونا - مهندسين شهادات فقط ؟

1- إن من أهم أسباب إنخفاض مستوي المهندسين هوعدم الاستفادة من الحصص العملية لكثره عدد الطلاب وقلة الأدوات والأجهزة .

مما أثر كثيرا في كفاءة المهندسين العملية .

2- وجود فجوة كبيرة بين ما يدرسة الطلاب وبين ما يجدونة في ميدان العمل . 

3- غير المتخصصين كالأقارب و الجيران يأملون في طالب كلية الهندسة الإليكترونية أن يكون علي علم بصيانة الأجهزة المختلفة ، مثل الراديو والتليفزيون وبرمجة وتركيب الدش وأن يكون ماهرا في إستخدام الكمبيوتر وصيانتة , ولا يعلمون أن هذة الموضوعات لا تدرس تفصيليا في الكلية , فكل ماندرسة هو مجموعة من المعادلات والقوانين ونادرا ما تجد مادة نستفيد منها في حياتنا العملية .

4- عدم توافر الأمكانيات للطلبة للإطلاع والتدريب علي الأجهزة عن طريق الدورات المختلفة .

و الآن بعد أن إستعرضنا هذة المشاكل التي تواجهنا تعالوا لنقترح كيف نكون مهندسون حقيقيون :

الحس الهندسي :

◄ مازلت أتذكر مقولة أحد الدكاترة الذي أفتخر بأني كنت تلميذه حين قال " لا ينفع مهندس ليس عنده حس هندسي " .

◄الحس الهندسي : هو كيفيه تحويل مشكله ما إلى مسألة حسابية يمكن التعامل معها هندسيا , و أن تمتلك حسن تقدير و حسن تصرف في الظروف المختلفة , وأن تكون عينك وأذنك مدربة علي إلتقاط ما هو غير مألوف فمثلا : إذا كان عندك حس هندسي تستطيع أذنك أن تميز صوت Processor أو صوت Hard disk عند تشغيل جهاز الكمبيوتر .

ما هي وظيفتك كمهندس ؟ 

إن الوظيفة الحقيقية للمهندس هي حل مشاكل الناس الفنيه في تخصصه و هذا لا يأتي إلا بتكامل الفكر و الأدوات . 

أما الفكر : فهو الأسلوب الهندسي أو الطرق الهندسية ( الذي يعتمد على الخبره الهندسية من قياس عملي و تحليلي ) في جمع البيانات الهندسية اللازمة لحل المشكلة .

و الأدوات : و هى :

1- المعلومات التطبيقية ( مواصفات - معادلات ) .

2-الوسائل الاقتصادية (في المال والوقت ) .

3- أدوات القياس اللازمة للعمل .

وهذه الأشياء ( الفكر والأدوات ) تعتبر البنية الأساسية للمهندس وعن طريق هذه البنية الأساسية ومع توفيق الله أولاً يستطيع المهندس أن يترجم الهندسة إلى تصميمات وأعمال يستفيد منها الناس وان لم يستكمل المهندس هذه البنية الأساسية فيجب أن يبحث عنها ليستكملها .

إذن الأسلوب الهندسي الصحيح هو التأكد أولا من المشكلة ثم جمع بيانات و قياسات عنها و منها ( باستخدام أدوات وطرق فنيه ) ثم تسجيلها ثم تبدأ في معالجة المشكلة هندسيا ( بعد حصر المشكلة في منطقه ضيقة ) و تتحرى أن يكون الحل من لمشكله قليل التكلفة ويعطى خدمه مناسبة لمده كافية .

مشاكل غير هندسية لابد منها 

في أثناء تأديتك لعملك كمهندس ستقابل بعض المشاكل الغير هندسية تحتاج منك لمعالجه مثل المشاكل الروتينية في الإدارة التي تعمل معها أو بعض المشاكل مع بعض الفنين أو الغير متخصصين أو التعامل مع إدارات ليست على المستوى الفني المناسب أو المستوى الإداري المناسب أو التعامل مع الزبائن ومعالجه هذه المشاكل تحتاج منك الثبات على (1) تقيمك لمشاكل العمل. (2) وادآءك الفني. (3) الاستمرار في العمل .

و لكن هذا لا يكفي فالأمر يحتاج إلى سياسة للأمور و تكتسب هذه السياسة من استشارة المهندسين الكبار في التخصص و أهل الخبرة في نفس المجال والزملاء المتزنين ولذا داوم باستمرار على تحسين علاقتك بالإدارات العليا وتوسيع دائرة اتصالاتك واستعن بالله دائما و كن صاحب أخلاق طيبة وتحترم الناس ( و لو اختلفت معهم ) يحبك الناس و يعاونوك .

بقيت نقطة هامة يجب لا تنساها ألا و هى لا تظن انك ممكن أن تصل إلى قمة العمل الهندسي في فتره قصيرة فالطريق طويل و فيه مشاكل كثيرة غير هندسية و يحتاج إلى كياسة و صبر باستمرار .

التخصص

و هناك بعض النصائح لكى تكتسب خبرات جديده باستمرار في تخصصك وهى :

1-حاول باستمرار الاشتراك وبجديه تامة في اى أعمال هندسية كبيرة في تخصصك ولو لمجرد اكتساب خبره في تخصصك ولا تنظر للمادة .

2- حاول التعرف على الخبرات الهندسيه الكبيره فى تخصصك (مهندسين - فنيين قدامى - دكاتره فى التخصص ) وداوم على استشارتهم وزيارتهم باستمرار وكذلك نقابه المهندسين وتابع نشاطاتها (انما العلم بالتعلم ومن اهل الخبرة ) .

3- داوم على زيارة المشاريع المنفذة في تخصصك كلما امكن و كذلك زيارة مراكز البحث العلمي (عن طريقه الاصدقاء ) و مراكز براءة الاختراعات للتعرف على التقدم المهندس في التخصص .

4- ضروره متابعه سوق المعدات المحلي و الورش ( انواع - اسعار ) المتصلة بتخصصك و ضرورة معرفه أسعار السلع الهندسية وقيم الخدمات الهندسية .

5- ضروره اتقان لغه اجنبيه تساعدك على الاطلاع المستمر على الكتالوجات والنشرات الخاصه بالشركات الاجنبيه .

6- تابع باستمرار المجلات الهندسيه المتصله بتخصصك .

7- كن على صله بالشركات المعروفه محليا وخارجيا ( ان امكن) في تخصصك وكون علاقات وصلات معهم .

8- تابع باستمرار الكتب في تخصصك وليكن لك كتاب واحد كل سنه تنتهي منه و احتفظ بالمراجع في تخصصك لانها تنفع جدا عند الاحتياج .

9- واخيرا داوم على تسجيل المعلومات والرسومات التى ترسمها والتى تحصل عليها اثناء عملك وقم بحفظها بطريقه منظمه ولا تكسل ابدا في حفظها وتسجيلها وستعرف قيمه ذلك اذا داومت على جمع المعلومات الهندسيه لسنوات عده .

كيف تثبت وجودك كمهندس ؟ 

اول شئ يجب ان تراعية لكى يحترمك الناس ان تكون ذو خلق وان يكون مظهرك يدل على مهنتك وبالاخص في اثناء العمل فيكون لك لباس خاص بالعمل يراعى ظروف البيئه للمكان و يحقق مبادءي السلامه مع احتفاظك بأدوات القياس الرئيسيه معك في تحركك لاستخدامها في الواقع .

ودائما تتحلى بالصدق والامانه والكياسه في التعامل مع الكبير والصغير فيحترمك الناس ولا تهين احد ولكن عرف بخطأه بعد التأكد من ذلك وصحح له تصرفه (بينك وبينه ان امكن) وكن دائما ناصحا امين للجميع واياك والاختلاف مع المهندسين الاخرين امام الناس فانه يشمت الناس فيك وفيهم .

ولاتمن على الناس بقدراتك فهذة اهم اسباب انقلاب الناس عليك وكرهم لك .

اما من ناحيه العمل فيجب ان تكون صاحب تخصص و يجب ان تستعين بالفنى المناسب الذى ينفذ لك ما تريد حسب الرسم و المواصفات المطلوبه ، ويجب ان تعرف تقيس عمله خطوه بخطوه حتى تتم الخطوات التنفيذيه بالطريق الموجوده فتاتى باذن الله بالنتيجه المرجوه للعمل .

ويجب ان تراعي موضوع القراءه باستمرار في تخصصك وتراقب الاتجاهات الحديثة في تخصصك وتقارنها بما وصل اليه مجتمعك الذي تعيش فيه من الاستفاده من هذه الاتجاهات الجديده هذا بدون الاضرار بقواعده ( من دين وعادات وتقاليد وبيئه واقتصاد ) و أهم الأشياء فى أدائك للعمل هو أن تقسم العمل الذى تود أن تقوم به هندسيا الى هدف واضح للعمل (تصميم-دراسه -مشكله -صيانه معده ...وهكذا ) ثم تجمع المعلومات الفنيه الاوليه من العمل نفسه بقياسات واقعيه وبمعلومات دقيقه فيخرج عندك صوره دقيقه عن المشكله ثم تحدد خطوات حلها ( بعد مقارنه الطرق المختلفه للحل ).كل خطوه تدرسها منفصله وهكذا حتى تصل بنظام الى الحل الأمثل .

وأما اذا كنت فى هيئه أو مصنع او اداره فان فهمك لحقيقه المطلوب منك كمهندس فى هذه الوظيفه فى هذا المصنع أو الأداره و اتباعك لسياسه ثابته فى التعامل مع الناس وفهم الظاهر منهم والباطن وأجعل دائما سياستك ( والتى جربناها ووجدناها ناجحه ) كالآتى :

1- أداء العمل بهدوء (وبدون اعلانات) .
2- عدم الاختلاط الكثير بالناس أثناء العمل وحصر الكلام فى العمل قدر الامكان .
3- أكتسب خبره بتكتم وساعد الجميع قدر الامكان ولا تعاد أحدا فإن الذى يكيد لك يقع كيده فى نحره باذن الله. 

الصراع في العمل 

اعلم أن أهم مشاكل العاملين فى الادارات والهيئات والمصانع والمشروعات هى الصراع المستمر ويأتى هذا الصراع عاده من اختلاف أهداف الناس فهذا يريد منصب المدير وهذا يريد علاوه سريعه (بدون أستحقاق ) وهذا يريد بدل سفر ( بدون أستحقاق ) و هذا يريد ان لا تنجح فى عملك وهذا يريد أن تفشل وينجح هو وهذا يتبع فلان وشلته فيأخذ ترقيه وهذا له واسطه وسيرسل فى بعثه وهو لا يستحقها وهكذا ... وذلك لأن النفوس
نادرا ما تكون مستويه وذات خلق مستقيم وعاده ما يرغب الناس فى الوصول الى أهدافهم بدون مرااعاه للأخلاق والأصول والقوانين الا من رحم الله وقليل ما هم فما موقفك أنت من ذلك ؟ 

الحقيقه أنه اذا اتضح هدفك و ارتبط بالله باستمرار فإنك حتما ستمر من هذه المشاكل وان كان مع بعض الخدوش وكلها فى صالحك وليكن هدفك باستمرار الحصول على خبره ومعلومات أكثر فى تخصصك وما يلزم ذلك من معرفه كيفيه قياده الفنيين والعمال .ومطلوب منك أن تفهم حقيقه وظيفتك (هل مطلوب ان تعمل كمهندس أم المطلوب شىء آخر ) ومطلوب منك أن تفهم ظاهر الناس وباطنهم وأن تعرف كيف تتعامل معهم ومع ارتباطك بالله باستمرار ووضوح هدفك ستمر ان شاء الله من كل هذه المشاكل . فهل أدركت هذه النقطه ؟

كيف تدير عملك 

أعلم أيها المهندس أن الأعمال الهندسيه لا تتم الا بوجود فريق هندسي متكامل وبدون هذا الفريق لايمكن ان يتم عمل هندسي متكامل و يكون موقعك في هذا الفريق هو الإعداد المتكامل للأعمال (من رسومات - وقياسات - وجمع معلومات - ودراسات ) ومن ثم الإشراف على التنفيذ هذه الأعمال الهندسيه بواسطة الفريق فلا تخالف السنن وتنتقص من فريقك (أو تلغيه) وأسس عملك على أسس تتم وتوفق إن شاء الله .

كيف تتعامل مع فريق العمل

أخى المهندس ان التعامل مع الفنيين والعمال يحتاج أن تحترمهم وتعطيهم حقوقهم قدر الإمكان ( وبحدود معينه ) فيحترموك ويطيعوك ولا تبين أخطائهم للناس فيكرهوك ولاتخف منهم فانهم لن يؤدوا عملا جيدا بدونك ( طالما أنك عادلا متقنا لعملك ) ولا تغفل عن متابعه أعمالهم ومراجعه قياستهم فى كل وقت ولاتقبل "تمام يافندم " الا بعد المراجعه الدقيقه وكافئهم على حسن أعمالهم ولاتؤنبهم كثيرا على أخطائهم ولكن سجلها لهم بينك وبينهم ولاتتركهم يؤخروك عن تسليم الاعمال فى ميعادها واضطرهم الى ذلك أو إستبدلهم أن عطلوك عمدا عن أداء عملك فى الوقت المناسب واستعن بالله ولا تعجز والله معك .

بعض النصائح الضرورية : 

1- لا تقم بعملين في وقت واحد فتفقد التركيز على الاثنين .
2- لا ترهق نفسك لان الأعمال الهندسية تحتاج لإنسان مرتب ذهنيا وليس مرهق ذهنيا وعضلياً ، واذا أرهقت فلا تستمر في العمل حتى تستريح ذهنيا وعضليا .
3- لا تتردد في إعادة عمل لا يوافق الشروط والمواصفات فان من الناس إذا أخطأت يجعلك تعيد العمل مرة أخري .
4- لا تستهين بملاحظات الناس .
5- لا تطلع الناس (غير فريقك) على تفاصيل عملك إلا في الضرورة .
6 تعلم الإصرار على الأصول التي ذكرناها حتى تقوم بأعمال هندسية حقيقية .
7- باستمرار استعن بكراس أو كشكول لتدون فية ملاحظاتك حتى تضبط أعمالك .
8- كن مع الله يكن معك .

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

:Icon31:

----------


## anas_shbeeb

:Icon31:

----------


## زهره التوليب

تسلم ايديك
موضوع حلو كتير

----------

